# Most underated species?



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

IMO its the Avicularia Laeta:










I had one for 3-4 months before i sold all my inverts to focus on Coloubrids, and still regret getting rid of her, perfectly handleable, and only 3" (wasn't adult)

Anybody seen these available anywhere lately? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I can't specifically name an under-rated species as there are a fair few that come to mind, but there's certain genera of tarantula fauna that I feel are poorly represented in the UK hobby; Megaphobema and Phormictopus to name a few.
-P


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Euathlus vulpinus  I always go on about these but I think they're lovely, diurnal, active and full of character


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the most underrated species is G.rosea.

I mean, the amount of bad words people have to say about them being pet rocks, boring, etc is crazy when they are a) pretty, and b) awesome. They have a nostalgic place for many people yet I think the familiarity breeds complacency. For that reason, I think they are underrated and undervalued.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

GRB said:


> I think the most underrated species is G.rosea.
> 
> I mean, the amount of bad words people have to say about them being pet rocks, boring, etc is crazy when they are a) pretty, and b) awesome. They have a nostalgic place for many people yet I think the familiarity breeds complacency. For that reason, I think they are underrated and undervalued.


 
Fully agree and I couldn't recommend them enough...infact the whole Chilean Grammostola group inc. porteri, rosea, sp. "North", sp. "Concepcion" etc are all fab spiders and a pleasure to keep.
-P


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

The T Lord said:


> Anybody seen these available anywhere lately? :mf_dribble:


Good shout on the _A.laeta_, as for availability I think a user on here Peter Parker bought a sling from the classifieds section. As far as I'm aware 3"LS isnt far off being adult with this species as they're meant to stay pretty small. 

Awesome shout on the _Euathlus vulpinus_ Lisa 

Mine choice is also a _Euathlus_, although a different species.

_Euathlus sp. Montane_


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I also think G.Rosea, mines lovely, always comes out to stamp on her plant, then goes back in her hide, it's so funny to watch. :lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Brachypelma klaasi all the way.

Lovely subtle colouring, nice stout legs, nicely built.

Shame about those itchy hairs.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Brachypelma klaasi all the way.
> 
> Lovely subtle colouring, nice stout legs, nicely built.
> 
> Shame about those itchy hairs.


I love 'B.klaasi' they're up there as being one of my favorite Brachy species.... I've got a nice mature female and a juvie female here, and your very right with mentioning they do have very stout legs.... i'd probably say structurally they are the most robust and stocky looking out of the 'red legs'.....awesome spiders.
-P


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Good shout on the _A.laeta_, as for availability I think a user on here Peter Parker bought a sling from the classifieds section. As far as I'm aware 3"LS isnt far off being adult with this species as they're meant to stay pretty small.
> 
> Awesome shout on the _Euathlus vulpinus_ Lisa
> 
> ...


Great pic! Look almost as though someone has gold plated it!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Good shout on the _A.laeta_, as for availability I think a user on here Peter Parker bought a sling from the classifieds section. As far as I'm aware 3"LS isnt far off being adult with this species as they're meant to stay pretty small.
> 
> Awesome shout on the _Euathlus vulpinus_ Lisa
> 
> ...


Yeah around 4" is a good size for Laeta 
Spiderman is on the forums  :lol2:
Sp. Montane, thats a nice species, never heard of em before, always been more Arboreal based with my collections :notworthy:


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*!!!!*



The T Lord said:


> IMO its the Avicularia Laeta:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Virginia Cheesemen has Avicularia Laeta in stock now!!!!There listed under the medium sized tarantulas and are priced £25 a pop!!!!


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

the North American Theraphosids, of course...but also a number of African species and Asian species are dismissed because of "aggression" and "drab colouration"...bit sad, though i can understand why one brown spider may look the same as another brown spider to the untrained eye (my eye is slowly being trained!)
Grammostola are awesome, as are Megaphobema and Phormictopus, so i'm in agreement on them!

i also reckon L parahybana is under appreciated...they are huge spiders with a lovely dark grey colouration set off by those pink hairs...and great personalities (ie entertaining!).
just because T blondi is heavier and might potentially get bigger, they (para's) are often overlooked...but they are true beasts, and imo a bit easier on the eye than blondi...
though i bet someone now says blondi's are underrated too  and fair enough!
imo ALL spiders are beautiful and worth appreciating...if some are in someone else's collection and not mine!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Can I just elect scorpions in general? They're an amazing group of animals but everybody buys an emperor for their first scorpion and then assumes that all scorpions are lame.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

OGRE1987 said:


> Virginia Cheesemen has Avicularia Laeta in stock now!!!!There listed under the medium sized tarantulas and are priced £25 a pop!!!!


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

Moonleh said:


> Can I just elect scorpions in general? They're an amazing group of animals but everybody buys an emperor for their first scorpion and then assumes that all scorpions are lame.


scorpions are awesome. Emperors are awesome too, but there is alot of variety out there, and great species. i've only got somewhere over 10 at present, but love them all


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Woops .


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Chilobrachys fimbriatus. I find that all Chilobrachys are seriously underrated though.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Chilobrachys fimbriatus. I find that all Chilobrachys are seriously underrated though.











:mf_dribble:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Chilobrachys fimbriatus. I find that all Chilobrachys are seriously underrated though.


I'll second that.

Its just a shame they aren't more visible.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

_Chilobrachys_ and many other genera within _Selenocosminae_ are sadly underrated! 
and that pic of _fimbriatus_...:flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Brachys and avic under rated not quiet everyone loves em anyways for me its the ncf obt , m.mesmoles ,salmon pinks and skeletons which are underated


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

corpselight said:


> _Chilobrachys_ and many other genera within _Selenocosminae_ are sadly underrated!
> and that pic of _fimbriatus_...:flrt:


I don't think selencosmia are underated i just Like my dog way to much to risk having one otherwise id defanatly have some


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I'm gonna have to go with Hetrascodra _maculata _for this one_. _They are great species but everyone seems to be more worried about the venom potency rather than the species for its nature and looks.


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

corpselight said:


> _Chilobrachys_ and many other genera within _Selenocosminae_ are sadly underrated!
> and that pic of _fimbriatus_...:flrt:


Have to agree with this.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I'll second that.
> 
> Its just a shame they aren't more visible.


I've got a C. fimb and C. andersoni and I see them a lot. There's a load of web in their tanks but they often sit out on top of it all, waiting for food.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd give a shout for Salmon Pinks as it seems if people want a big big spider it has to be a _T blondi_ which are way way more expensive and are harder to keep than a Salmon Pink.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> image
> :mf_dribble:


They really are stunning and their webbing puts most GBBs to shame lol



Lucky Eddie said:


> I'll second that.
> 
> Its just a shame they aren't more visible.


I find that when they get to juvi stage they prefer to web than dig so i give them slightly less substrate. Its fun watching a shadow chase a cricket down XD


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

Definitely the Phormictopus cancerides is one of my favouites and is overlooked sometimes even though they get huge, grow fast, eat well, have a real attitude and are utterly stunning to look at. Also my favourite of all my T's is my Acanthoscurria geniculata which is under-rated because they are so cheap and readily available. But they are stunning, bulky, eat and grow well, are always on display and in my opinion are a perfect first T for anyone who isn't interested in handling.


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

Some good shout's with the rosea's and para's but for me it's got to be most Euathlus sp.

E.truculentus - blue legs, green carapace, red fading to black abdomen and covered in gold hairs!!

Have a look on TSS they've got a load of S/adults-adults for sale.

I've got E.truculentus and E. sp. "blue" and i'm thinking about buying E. sp. "yellow", "red" and "green" :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I've got a C. fimb and C. andersoni and I see them a lot. There's a load of web in their tanks but they often sit out on top of it all, waiting for food.


Agreed................but I have to take the lid off the pot to see mine cos its webbed up the sides so far!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Agreed................but I have to take the lid off the pot to see mine cos its webbed up the sides so far!


Mine web the roof too XD.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

for me without doubt has to be the c schiodeti nobody has ever seemed interested. huge semi arboreal asian t


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

spider_mad said:


> for me without doubt has to be the c schiodeti nobody has ever seemed interested. huge semi arboreal asian t


WOW


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> I'm gonna have to go with Hetrascodra _maculata _for this one_. _They are great species but everyone seems to be more worried about the venom potency rather than the species for its nature and looks.
> 
> [URL="http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f253/snowgoose88/th_DSCF0836.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f253/snowgoose88/th_DSCF0834.jpg"]image[/URL]


I agree i have just bought a sling, i love the colour they are absolutly beautiful.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*I changed my mind...*

Can I have two favourite species???


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

The T Lord said:


> WOW
> 
> image



Thats a P. Everetti on the right (Sarawak Earth Tiger) Gets confused with C. Schiodeti quite a lot. Hoping to get a couple slngs in the summer :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Can I have two favourite species???
> 
> image



Another one of my favs. Nobody ever seems to mention them!? :hmm:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Better not start a 'Most over-rated' thread just now...............:whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Another one of my favs. Nobody ever seems to mention them!? :hmm:


They're awesome 



Lucky Eddie said:


> Better not start a 'Most over-rated' thread just now...............:whistling2:


Aye, good call....


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Can I have two favourite species???
> 
> image


I miss my adult female Purpurea, stunning species, mind enjoyed running around my arms and onto my head too much for my liking tho :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

The T Lord said:


> I miss my adult female Purpurea, stunning species, mind enjoyed running around my arms and onto my head too much for my liking tho :whistling2::lol2:


I think they're an awesome species, we need more in the hobby, grew her on from being a dot!!! Heh


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Most under-rated I think are B albops and P cambridgei. They are cheap, cheerful, easy to keep, stunning to look at, and completely taken for granted!

Here is my af albop










..... and I'm hoping someone has a photo of a cambridgei that does them justice


----------



## gazzab1990 (Jul 22, 2009)

Gotta second Cambridgei... good luck getting a photo though :lol2:

I absolutely love mine... scared to death of him, but love him nonetheless. I chuck a few crickets in then await the sound of him bouncing off the walls of the tank a few hours later, back-flipping and going crazy. Done nothing but eat, grow and build since I got him plus I see him a lot more now since he outgrew his little hole in the cork bark 

Best I could manage a few months back:-


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Brachypelma klaasi all the way.
> 
> Lovely subtle colouring, nice stout legs, nicely built.
> 
> Shame about those itchy hairs.


i thought exactly the same until she made a cave, barricaded herself in and never ever emerged from it. Shes still in there, she built it next to the glass. She hasnt emerged since well before christmas but i spose shes got enough reserves to keep her going.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I reckon P. chordatus is in the most underated species top 10. Not a vibrantly coloured as the well known P. murinus but equally beautiful. If I had my way I would get a few more.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Brachypelma klaasi all the way.
> 
> Lovely subtle colouring, nice stout legs, nicely built.
> 
> Shame about those itchy hairs.


klaasi remind me of acanthoscurria 'sp', the true brazilian red birdeater- the one that used to be confused with nhandu carapoensis, you know? name got changed to acanthoscurria altmanni, then a. 'sp'. then it disappeared from the hobby. i had one- an adult female i bought from ron baxter, just before he retired- & a couple of years before the species vanished from the hobby. at least, i've never seen them since.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't believe no ones mentioned Thrixopelmas! Everyone needs one (or ten) of these in their collection. 

T.pruriens sling









T.ockerti sling - They love to do handstands 









T.cyaneolum


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

dragon's den said:


> i thought exactly the same until she made a cave, barricaded herself in and never ever emerged from it. Shes still in there, she built it next to the glass. She hasnt emerged since well before christmas but i spose shes got enough reserves to keep her going.


Has she been seeing someone behind your back?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I think this thread has turned from underrated T's to just some of the less common ones . :lol2:

The B.albopilosum has got to be the most under rated .


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> *I think this thread has turned from underrated T's to just some of the less common ones . :lol2:*
> 
> The B.albopilosum has got to be the most under rated .


I agree, still nice to see some more options for newer T keepers though :2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

wilkinss77 said:


> klaasi remind me of acanthoscurria 'sp', the true brazilian red birdeater- the one that used to be confused with nhandu carapoensis, you know? name got changed to acanthoscurria altmanni, then a. 'sp'. then it disappeared from the hobby. i had one- an adult female i bought from ron baxter, just before he retired- & a couple of years before the species vanished from the hobby. at least, i've never seen them since.


It does make you wonder whether B klaasi (visually at least) really is a Brachypelma.

I think I know what you mean about the Acanthoscurria................darkish with the lighter borders on the carapace.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> I think this thread has turned from underrated T's to just some of the less common ones . :lol2:
> 
> The B.albopilosum has got to be the most under rated .


Interesting point.
Under-rated would indicate lack of interest, therefore low prices.
Uncommon suggests rarity, therefore high prices.

I dont think any of the spiders mentioned in this thread are particularly expensive, possibly the opposite. Obviously, there are bargains to be had!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> It does make you wonder whether B klaasi (visually at least) really is a Brachypelma.
> 
> I think I know what you mean about the Acanthoscurria................darkish with the lighter borders on the carapace.


the one i'm thinking of has very long metallic red hairs on all leg joints except the black femurs, the abdomen is red too like a vagans. the carapace is matt black with a thin gunmetal edge. at 1st glance, the impression is that the whole spider is maroon!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Interesting point.
> Under-rated would indicate lack of interest, therefore low prices.
> Uncommon suggests rarity, therefore high prices.
> 
> I dont think any of the spiders mentioned in this thread are particularly expensive, possibly the opposite. Obviously, there are bargains to be had!!!!!!!!


Good point, but even some on the under-rated are quite expensive, possibly leading to people not being interested in paying such amounts of cash :whistling2: 
I still love how you can get a Chilean Rose for under £20 delivered and theirs your pet for at least 5 years : victory:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> Good point, but even some on the under-rated are quite expensive, possibly leading to people not being interested in paying such amounts of cash :whistling2:
> I still love how you can get a Chilean Rose for under £20 delivered and theirs your pet for at least 5 years : victory:


Then you will happy to know I am trying to breed Grammostola sp formosa. ......another stunning looking inexpensive spider.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Then you will happy to know I am trying to breed Grammostola sp formosa. ......another stunning looking inexpensive spider.


Stick me on a reserve list please :mf_dribble: : victory:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> Stick me on a reserve list please :mf_dribble: : victory:


NO worries.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

another vote for_ Euathlus_ here; my _E.truculentus_ is always out on display, never turns down a meal, never flicks and is pretty to boot  yet i've had people describe it as "just a stunted chile rose"_ :gasp: _not that there's anything wrong with _G.rosea/porteri_, indeed they're a whole other argument...


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Pleco07 said:


> I reckon P. chordatus is in the most underated species top 10. Not a vibrantly coloured as the well known P. murinus but equally beautiful. If I had my way I would get a few more.
> image


totally with you on that one. Im breeding them at the minute, i love how active they are, constantly like a little j.c.b beavering away  and when the males mature they go a surprising colour, purple and gold, theyre stunning as mms


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

my 3.5" mm. how stunning is he!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

dragon's den said:


> image my 3.5" mm. how stunning is he!


Wicked!


----------

